# Decline in fall wading action at Mosquito



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Over the past several years I have noticed a steady decline in the walleye bite while wading Mosquito lake in the fall. Which once was a time of year that myself and other fishing buddies looked forward to has become disappointing at best. We mostly wade the south end of the lake on both sides of the lake and the program involves your typical jig and minnow action at dusk into the early evening. It has gotten to the point where we are no longer seeing other people wading and when we go getting a hit let alone fish is difficult. The change has been slow and steady and rather concerning. Five years ago we caught walleye on regular basis mostly between 18-22 inches which was a big jump from the size of walleye that were normally caught. Since then the fall action has steadily decreased to the point that the last two years we cannot even get a hit...the conditions are the same...water clarity is good...there are weeds but it is still fishable...it has become concerning and frustrating.

If anybody has any thoughts on this subject I would be interested to hear your thoughts...I am not looking for how to's but more interested if there are others out there who have been experiencing the same thing. We fish a lot in the state park area and sometimes I wonder if the addition of the dog park near the state park office has affected the water??? I'm sure that is not probably an issue but at this point we are reaching for straws. 

Another concerning factor is that it seems like a few years back when we started catching bigger walleye we no longer caught the cigars...if those smaller fish were not present could that have been cause for concern?

If there are people out there who have continued to have success wading Mosquito in the fall...God Bless and may you have continued success


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I have noticed this also. Like you said numbers started to fall 2 years ago I'm not seeing the numbers I use to see even in the fall and I don't understand why. It use to be a place you could wade and catch at least 3 fish per night now your lucky to come home with one...


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Just curious do you see a decline in walleye the other times of the year?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I believe the walleye numbers in mosquito have really taken a hit the last couple of years. I used to be able to go out in late spring and early summer and catch my limit of very decent fish. Now it seems like it's rough just to catch one or two over 15 inches.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, something has changed. Hasn't been good the last couple of years.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

I am really sorry to hear this and not catching fingerlings is concerning, I love to wade for walleye and every year at a lake in Colorado we would fish nightly and catch 6 to 12 18" or so nightly and one year just bigger ones 19" to 24" and every year there after a few bigger ones and nothing else until it seemed as there was no more.
The usual shad schools that moved shallow every evening seemed to have no walleye with them and the fishery that like Mosquito was supposedly stocked every year seemed to be devoid of any action until I quit fishing it and started fishing another reservoir and a few of the small public lakes that stocked saugeye.

Like you wading for eyes is what I really look forward to in the fall with the longer evenings up until the shad move deeper again but not knowing the waters here in Ohio I heard Mosquito was the best and this is not good to hear.

We could imagine that the fish are not stocked in the numbers needed to sustain the fishery or that there have been stocked fingerlings dying off in higher then normal numbers or perhaps just a shift in feeding patterns that are a result of how the shad are doing.

So Iceman, in past years have the walleye been following shad and if so are you seeing the shad when wading this fall?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Not to take away from the OP's post but wouldn't the overall decline have something to do with the fall decline?


----------



## funkyfisher (Aug 2, 2011)

I've definitely noticed a lot less fall action. My friend and I used to go out and it was a rarity to not bring bring home your limit. I agree it seems the fishing has not been good the last few years. A lot of the good fall spots I used to fish now seem to be polluted with weeds which makes it tough to fish. I haven't even gone yet this fall but I was thinking on going here soon.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

I think the many walleye tournaments may be having an effect on the number of fish in the lake. Unlike bass tournaments that are catch and release, the walleyes die quickly after they are caught .Even when they are put in a live well. Also the bluegill population has increased and they may be eating a lot of the walleye fry in the spring.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

the last really good fall (09) that we experienced involved an enormous shad population swimming in and around the state park bay between the parking lot and the swim beach. There were literally thousands and thousands of shad swimming in there. You could see them getting chased and when you would put light on them to get a minnow or land a fish it was an amount of shad unlike any I have ever seen. The weeds do at times make it difficult and at times impossible to fish but the last few years although there have been weeds the areas we are fishing are still fishable. 

Spring action has not been a whole lot better and the last few springs crappie fishing out of a boat has at least produced reliable results when we have struggled with the wading. Typically in the spring we will head up to Hosel Craft but lately that has really slowed down. The numbers of waders that I see in the spring has dropped as well. The one area of the lake that we used to wade more often and have gotten away from would be on the east side...cemetery and walnut run. I can't say what those areas have been producing because we haven't been there. 

The cycle that I have experienced over the last 25 years has been...late 80's 10 fish limit prime time right at dark....could always count on action but rarely catch a fish over 18.....jump forward to 8-10 years ago the weed population really becoming thick and started to catch bigger fish and also started to catch perch.
5 years ago...banner year...big fish...a lot bigger then wading ever produced and looking forward to what the future would hold and presently...really no reason to even go out and wade for them...very puzzling?????.


----------



## OhioTifosi1 (Dec 12, 2013)

The problem with inland lakes is that they get fished out easily with a species like walleye, and I'm not talking about people here on the forum. If you go out and catch 2 or 3 walleye and someone else sees you, they are going to go tell everyone they know and they will all go to try and catch their limit from the exact same spot where they ran into you. Then the people they are with will tell all the people they know, and it's a never ending cycle. So after 3-5 years of this type of activity you will see the population decrease. I'm not an expert, but I have seen this with my own eyes with other species in other bodies of water.

I know everyone always wants to keep the big ones, but what a lot of people don't understand is that these are the fish that are the biggest contributors to reproducing more fish. The people who fish out rivers/lakes don't think to themselves that this is not Lake Erie where the fish population is much greater, and the fish simply can't reproduce fast enough to keep up with fishing demand. Not to mention that some folks, not everyone, will keep any fish that they catch regardless of regulations on size and limits. These are all things that I have personally seen happen before at other places, and I would think that something similar has happened out at Mosquito. It's unfortunate because I have always been told that it's a great inland lake to fish for walleye, but I have never been out there.

I too have wanted to wade for walleye, but have never found a place locally worth giving a try.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

B Ron 11 said:


> I think the many walleye tournaments may be having an effect on the number of fish in the lake. Unlike bass tournaments that are catch and release, the walleyes die quickly after they are caught .Even when they are put in a live well. Also the bluegill population has increased and they may be eating a lot of the walleye fry in the spring.


False statements here. The walleye will do very well in a live well. A lot of guys, myself included, actually release them after weigh in. 

Its just a cycle. I actually caught more small fish this spring than I have in recent years.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I've hauled walleyes home in my live well, and they're still kicking and full of life even after an hour+ ride home with no recirculator running....
And the big ones are NOT your best producers of young. Mid range (15-20") fish will "normally" produce higher quality eqqs than larger fish.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

OhioTifosi1 said:


> I know everyone always wants to keep the big ones, but what a lot of people don't understand is that these are the fish that are the biggest contributors to reproducing more fish. The people who fish out rivers/lakes don't think to themselves that this is not Lake Erie where the fish population is much greater, and the fish simply can't reproduce fast enough to keep up with fishing demand. Not to mention that some folks, not everyone, will keep any fish that they catch regardless of regulations on size and limits. These are all things that I have personally seen happen before at other places, and I would think that something similar has happened out at Mosquito. It's unfortunate because I have always been told that it's a great inland lake to fish for walleye, but I have never been out there.
> 
> I too have wanted to wade for walleye, but have never found a place locally worth giving a try.


The walleye at Mosquito do not reproduce on there own. I have talked to DNR guys and while the walleye do spawn there, the eggs never hatch. The DNR net walleye in the spring, take the eggs and fertilize the eggs with the males and then take them to a hatchery to fingerling size. Once they are big enough they stock the lakes with them. They use all the eggs that they get from Mosquito to stock all the other lakes in Ohio. And they stock Mosquito the most so that they will always have those eggs to do that. If you go there in the spring and watch them as they bring in the walleye that they have caught in there nets. They catch a lot of good size walleye. 
One thing is for sure, the lake over the last 5 to 15 years has changed a lot. The water is much cleaner now and weeds have started to grow where there never were weeds before. I have been fishing Mosquito sense 1995 and always had good success there. But in the last 3 years I can't seem to figure out where these fish are anymore. I am in a boat, not a wader. But the fish seem to be in different places now then where they were just a few years ago. 
I have done a lot of tourneys on Mosquito and one thing that is true is that the average size fish is much bigger. Years ago if you had 10 lbs you were normally in the top 2 in a tourney. Now if you bring in 10 lbs you won't even be close to being in the money. And the walleye live all day in live wells. I have caught a walleye in the morning only to leave it go in the evening cause I didn't catch anymore to go with it... lol


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

appreciate all the responses and it sounds as if many others have experienced the same decline in walleye success in recent years. I have waded literally dozens of different areas on that lake and maybe its time to start exploring new places or get back to some areas that produced in years past. I agree that tourney fishing has not caused or contributed to the situation. Water clarity and weeds have been in my opinion the biggest changes in that lake and strategies for catching walleye may need to change drastically. I know boat fisherman have success with vertical jigging right inside of weed pockets but if these fish are hanging right in these weeds it makes it really tough to wade and make proper presentation.
Again, thanks for all of the good input


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Been fishing this lake since the 70's and I've noticed that over the years there's been numerous changes in the lake. Since the zebra mussel invasion, the lake has changed and so has the fish location. Getting our 10 fish limits was a breeze before then. By the early 2000's, getting a 6 fish limit became much more challenging. Talked to a lot of regulars, baitshop owners, and tourny fishers, to see what was up. The walleye guys were still catching fish. They told me that their previous spots where they would get quick limits had changed. The zebras have changed the water drastically and where there once was good rocky drops, there's tons of zebras covering the area. They said the weed areas had expanded to farther out on the drops too. The fish are still in there but their locations have changed. Wont be easy finding them as the zebras are expanding their areas and keep the fish changing theirs. Some guys have followed the change and some of us haven't. If you can find the guys who do good in the tourneys, ask them about how they're re-locating the fish from year to year. They may make finding them easier, if they care to share their info.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

chaunc said:


> Been fishing this lake since the 70's and I've noticed that over the years there's been numerous changes in the lake. Since the zebra mussel invasion, the lake has changed and so has the fish location. Getting our 10 fish limits was a breeze before then. By the early 2000's, getting a 6 fish limit became much more challenging. Talked to a lot of regulars, baitshop owners, and tourny fishers, to see what was up. The walleye guys were still catching fish. They told me that their previous spots where they would get quick limits had changed. The zebras have changed the water drastically and where there once was good rocky drops, there's tons of zebras covering the area. They said the weed areas had expanded to farther out on the drops too. The fish are still in there but their locations have changed. Wont be easy finding them as the zebras are expanding their areas and keep the fish changing theirs. Some guys have followed the change and some of us haven't. If you can find the guys who do good in the tourneys, ask them about how they're re-locating the fish from year to year. They may make finding them easier, if they care to share their info.


My lips are sealed! :-D


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

chaunc-might be something others already know but since I don't I will ask... are you saying that walleye are typically going to stay away from areas that are polluted with the zebra mussels?? 

I just looked at a Mosquito map and came up with 26 areas that I have waded at Mosquito...not including areas in close relation to those 26 main spots. Granted, I have gotten lazy and stubborn over the last few years and have continued to beat the same dead horse on three or four of the same spots but I just find it hard to believe that these spots would not hold any fish. These areas that once produced have gotten to the point where you can fish and not even get a hit. Looks like it is seriously time to start exploring the lake and even revisiting some old spots??


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

iceman said:


> Looks like it is seriously time to start exploring the lake and even revisiting some old spots??


Good point. 

I went once earlier in the year and was overwhelmed by the "floating weed". Never seen it that bad, let out 60 feet of line to troll and have to pull it back in immediately to clear the weeds. Didn't go back because of it.

I've seen several boats running on plane through the weed beds along the west shore, apparently heading back to the launch. I believe that's the reason for the suspended weed in the middle of the lake.

The weed beds have changed also. Not sure that is solely because of tournaments. Lakes do change. Zebra mussels will mess with weed beds.

Definitely a different lake than it has been, so like Iceman said...


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

I cant help but sit here and laugh at some peoples thought process. 1st off as far as walleye tournys go over 50% of the fish are released unharmed. The other 50% are taken for the table. 2nd theres maybe 4 walleye tournys a yr on sketto, so you mean to tell me 4 days a yr of 40 boats and only 50% of the fish caught are kept is hurting the walleye population? Umm that just doesnt make any sense! Over harvest is what hurts a fish population. 3 yrs ago sketto was at its peak best for fish between 18-26 inches. Iv seen over 100 boats packed into the north end several times. If each boat takes 3 fish I guarantee thats way more fish leaving the lake then all 4 tournys combined. Theres several factors that make a fishery good at times and bad at times. Bait is the key ingredient to your fishing success! If a lake has a high bait population your predator fish become lazy and dont have to work to eat makin fishing very diffacult. In turn this makes a lake seem like the #s of fish are low. Word of mouth and people talking on sites like this during those yrs keep people from going to those places fishing then when the bait drops off and ppl start catching fish again everyone scrambles to get there piece of the pie and desimate the population. Im not trying to be a jerk for saying this, but the internet has destroyed some great fisheries!!! Theres fish to b caught at sketto, but the # of boats fishing there and keeping every fish thy catch is whats the problem. Even if thy changed sketto to a size limit on walleye ur still gonna see ur up and down yrs.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

What chubz said is right on target


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

If a lake has a high bait population your predator fish become lazy and dont have to work to eat makin fishing very diffacult. In turn this makes a lake seem like the #s of fish are low.

I agree with the tourneys not being a problem but I disagree with the above comment about high bait population....the best year we ever had wading the bay that we were fishing was absolutely polluted with bait fish to a degree that I have never seen and not seen since and we still caught fish. 

As far as the internet, I know myself and the people I fish with do not rely, depend or base our time in the water based on internet posts. I was up at Mosquito last Monday (beautiful day) one boat in state park lot...we drove around the entire lake..Monty's (no minnows can't keep them alive no fishing pressure) Causeway already closed..(I know they close early and open up for ice season but it seemed like this year was earlier..could be mistaken I that one?) Not one boat trailer in causeway public ramp. Not one person wading Hosel Craft... Walnut Run...Cemetery...305...swim beach area...state park...we fished state park and had very little action. 
Water clarity is unbelievable!!! I still feel the zebra mussels are the cause of the problem...the perch population has really increased over the last few years.
Is it possible that the perch can be feeding on the walleye fry-lings that the state puts into the lake???? 
As far as boat pressure...we would always see people in boats in the fall basically jig fishing from their boats off of points and road beds...basically an extension of the presentation that waders were trying....it has been several years since I have seen boats out in the late afternoon to dark hitting those spots.

Bottom line...If boat fishing I guess it is a question of finding new spots and trying new presentations...but as a wader I don't think it really matters where you are fishing...they are just not there


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

I guess the wildlife people will have a better idea with their fish surveys but again it would not be hard for an entire year or two of fry or fingerlings to fail or if shad are not available to them at key times when they get big enough to feed on them.

I have seen years of too many shad to where you figure out that why would any walleye pay attention to my lure and any you do catch their bellies are so full and a couple of years later have a major die off of shad and as Chubz says the fishing is great cause the shad are not available to them that fall in the same numbers.

For the most part the only reason fish are where they are is for food with the exception of spawning, temperature, and oxygen but one has to wonder what happened here.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Berlin and Milton are the same. You used to be able to get a ten fish limit nearly every time you went out in a boat but not now. You usually don't even get a six fish limit especially keepers. I'm talking on a regular basis.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

The tournament guys have made some excellent points and I must agree that the tourneys shouldn't harm the walleye population . With the water being so clear, I have caught more walleye casting at night with plugs than casting twisters during the day. 
When I was a kid we would go to the red barn and drift to get our walleye. We would catch a few crappie that were very nice size but not a cooler full. Now it's the opposite , tons of crappie and a walleye every so often. 
The white bass are gone and there's not enough bass walleye and pike to eat all the perch bluegill and crappie. The waters not stained so the walleye fry have nowhere to hide. The weeds haven't grown yet and they can't hide from all the panfish. 
I now fish mosquito for mainly panfish and fish Lake Erie for walleye.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Great point B Ron about about clear water and lack of cover for the fry so the other options would be to stock the fry when there is more cover for them which may not be an optimal time to stock them and may not make a big difference anyway or stock fingerlings which is much more expensive but sometimes waters can change so much before people realize it but sometimes waters return back to normal.


----------



## Striper14 (Jun 21, 2014)

Just like Pyma did a while back


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

its plain and simple mosquito gets alot of pressure ,I,ve fished there for years still get fish but the numbers are down. I,m all for a size limit on eyes and cut crappie to 20per man. the lake changes and there,s way more fishermen than ten years ago. tournements I don,t care for .I feel they tear the lake up more than hurt the population of fish.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Fish are pretty much stocked per acre and if the population of fishermen doubles the population of fish do not. I am all for size limits on some waters that are capable of being an outstanding fishery otherwise they are just medicore even when considered the best around they just never reach their full potential.
Crappie same thing, if they are generally harvested when they could have a year or more to grow people get a mess of 10 to 12 inchers and more rare 14 and 15 inchers 
I am afraid on many waters quality will keep going down and convincing people that C&R is good will come too late, hearing people over and over saying that they used to be able catch a limit of large fish on a given water might be telling us it is time to rethink how we manage fisheries.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

kritterkare said:


> I am afraid on many waters quality will keep going down and convincing people that C&R is good will come too late, hearing people over and over saying that they used to be able catch a limit of large fish on a given water might be telling us it is time to rethink how we manage fisheries.


Agreed. I don't believe that the walleye in Mosquito have been fished out, I do believe they've been fished down.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I did notice I caught very few 6inch eyes last summer.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> its plain and simple mosquito gets alot of pressure ,I,ve fished there for years still get fish but the numbers are down. I,m all for a size limit on eyes and cut crappie to 20per man. the lake changes and there,s way more fishermen than ten years ago. tournements I don,t care for .I feel they tear the lake up more than hurt the population of fish.


How do they/we tear it up?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> I did notice I caught very few 6inch eyes last summer.


I caught more small fish this year than in the last few years.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

The fish are in there, maybe not the numbers like it used to be but still lots of fish. They are just harder to catch. If it was loaded with fish it would be too easy and everyone would do it. I personally like the challenge for the most part. More rewarding and makes you a better fisherman.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

BigDaddy300 said:


> The fish are in there, maybe not the numbers like it used to be but still lots of fish. They are just harder to catch. If it was loaded with fish it would be too easy and everyone would do it. I personally like the challenge for the most part. More rewarding and makes you a better fisherman.


Agreed, low populations and catch rates are great. Saves you the aggravation of dealing with netting and unhooking fish. The bait is in the strike zone longer too.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

no offense to anyone but the thread seems like it has become more about boat fishing and not wading...where have all the waders gone? you used to be able to go to Mosquito in the spring or fall and see waders everywhere on that lake. The wading population has really declined...I understand boat fishing and the techniques and strategies must often change as the lake demands but wading is basically time of day and bait presentation. Where in the past the jig and minnow technique combined with the dusk till dark time frame probably made up for 80% of waders. Maybe it is time to start throwing stick baits/rapalas after dark?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

alot of us just got old,can,t handle the coldanymore,, just 10yrs back I,d be fishing the overflow dam in sharpesburg PA, pulling 50 eye,s a day now I just remember it.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> alot of us just got old,can,t handle the coldanymore


Lol. Not sure if I can't handle it anymore, or just got smarter.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Ice man, If you haven't been throwing sticks along 88 and even the dam face on 305 you've been missing out on some eyes. Used to live up there, West Farmington, and fished the night bite there at Mosquito and at LaDue. 422 and even 44 causeway produced eyes and bass. A good friend who lives close to there had a half way good fall night bite so far this year. Talked to him last week and he said there still hitting but it has slowed down a little.


----------

